# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Wts ArcheRage/AAfreeNA/Eu bot

## qewrty123456

Wts ArcheRage/AAfreeNA/Eu bot:Auto Grind,plant and harvest,auto traderun packs

dis:wandre#4342

----------


## zevyburn

Auto traderun what type of packs? Cargo with a merch?

----------


## phenomcolo

Do you have bot for Archeage SEA ?

----------


## shandwick

Also looking for bot for Archeage SEA!

----------


## IShaunYI

> Wts ArcheRage/AAfreeNA/Eu bot:Auto Grind,plant and harvest,auto traderun packs
> 
> dis:wandre#4342


tried adding you on discord.. i get this error.
Screenshot by Lightshot

----------

